

We are data: the future of machine intelligence - dil8
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/475789b8-2b2b-11e5-acfb-cbd2e1c81cca.html

======
visarga
We just don't know. Maybe it will be bad, maybe it will be good, or both. It
seems the surveillance is already more scary than it was in 1989 in the
Eastern Europe - I know because I have lived through both - but now there is
much more diversity of entertainment and access to the world.

Maybe we don't need that kind of terror any more to stabilize a country. With
gentle nudges most people would fall in line and we'd never feel it. Even if
we turn back to the totalitarian regime that was in Eastern Europe, we'll
still have our games and shows with us. LOL.

The upside of machine intuition is that we could probably improve the world
economy and reduce losses through incompetence and corruption from the
government. The government has a chance to become much more efficient.

------
Rajsqr
yes, data is dollars!

------
edem
So...where is the app? And how does this relate to the weird faces on the
page?

